# Fiery Speech by Lauren Boebert



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2021)

Okay Ladies, follow this Gal. She tells it like it is...

*Lauren* Opal *Boebert* (/ ˈ b oʊ b ər t / BOH-bərt; née Roberts, December 15, 1986) is an American politician, businesswoman, and gun-rights activist, serving as the U.S. Representative for Colorado's 3rd congressional district since 2021.. *Boebert* owns Shooters Grill, a restaurant in Rifle, Colorado, where staff members are encouraged to openly carry firearms.​



Your browser is not able to display this video.



She was a Democrat from 2005 to 2007
She's been a Republican since 2007​


----------



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 7, 2021)

asaratis said:


> She's been a Republican since 2007


And is currently a conspiracy spewing wack-job.

Her parents must be so proud.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2021)

Does the sound work for you in either of these posts?  If not, I'll try to have it fixed....or the thread deleted.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 7, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Before they were married, her now-husband was arrested for exposing himself to a minor. She married him anyways.
> 
> He was also arrested for beating her. She ran back to him.


No wonder she carries guns with her. I bet she takes her machine gun to bed with her.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > She's been a Republican since 2007
> ...


likely as proud as your parents are of you.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 7, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Naw!  I can't vomit anywhere near as much hate and stupidity as she can.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Her parents must be so proud.


Just like The Big Guy and the Fake Doctor Jill are proud of the crack-head, pedophile, criminal Hunter?


mamooth said:


> Before they were married, her now-husband was arrested for exposing himself to a minor. She married him anyways.


Do you have that on video like the one of crack-head Hunter getting a foot job from teenage Asian girl while he tokes on his crack pipe?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Your record on this board proves different.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 7, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Well that's not true.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Sheeeeiiiiit!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> And is currently a conspiracy spewing wack-job.
> 
> Her parents must be so proud.



Thanks Creepy Chang, that's a brilliant retort and refutes each of the excellent points she made. Your handlers in Wuhan must be so proud.


----------



## Flash (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > She's been a Republican since 2007
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Jul 7, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Her parents must be so proud.
> ...


Who?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



So, you don't think you are  "a conspiracy spewing wack-job."

Oddly, she doesn't think she is one either.

Guess it depends on the audience.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Is that what they got instead of brains?


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 7, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


What conspiracy do you think I'm pushing?


----------



## hadit (Jul 7, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Before they were married, her now-husband was arrested for exposing himself to a minor. She married him anyways.
> ...


Foolish, foolish bet, driven by irrational hate and fear.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 7, 2021)

How many conspiracies did you "push" about Trump?

Russian Collusion?

Russian hooker peeing on him?

etc etc etc


You've got at LEAST 4 years of putting your foot in  your mouth.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Is that what they got instead of brains?



Where you have neither, Creepy Chang.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> What conspiracy do you think I'm pushing?


----------



## miketx (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> What conspiracy do you think I'm pushing?


Progressive shit stain ROE

1. Demand a link or an explanation to the truth they are objecting to.

2. Promptly reject all explanations as right wing lies. Smoke spin deflect.

3. Ignore any facts presented.

*3a. Play dumb and keep others wasting their time trying to enlighten you.*


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 7, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > What conspiracy do you think I'm pushing?
> ...


Read the Mueller report.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 7, 2021)

miketx said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > What conspiracy do you think I'm pushing?
> ...


Mikey shows us his only meme again.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



I did - no evidence found.

It was a hoax from day one.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 7, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Her parents must be so proud.
> ...


If Hunter was in a govt. position we might.


----------



## Flash (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




You stupid uneducated queer Moon Bats hate intelligent attractive Conservative women, don't you?


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 7, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I did - no evidence found.


That's a lie.  You haven't read it.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Find me one, we'll see.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 7, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Are you a Q nut like Lauren  ?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


And they should spit them out.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Who?


The answer would be clear if Chicken mamooth hadn't deleted her reply.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 7, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



are you a child molester like Prince Phillip?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


There you go again...bein' stupid!


----------



## mamooth (Jul 7, 2021)

asaratis said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Who?
> ...


What makes you think I deleted it?

Yes, it was deleted. No, it wasn't me that deleted it.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 7, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Is it OK now to imply another poster is a child molester?


----------



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


You might what?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jul 7, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


That would probably be Prince Andrew. Why are you being so defensive over this ? If you are a follower just own up to it.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 7, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Have the video, what again is yer obsession with the president's son? I obsessed over Ivanka but she has tits and ass, why do you like Hunter so much?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 7, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


He doesn't like you making fun of a cross-eyed Congress woman.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


He hates intelligent attractive Conservative women because he's a stupid, ugly, liberal.


----------



## Flash (Jul 7, 2021)

*We use to think that Obama was the Firearms Salesman of the Year but Joe Dufus has him beat.  Record number of firearms sold in every month the asshole has been the Illegitimate President.

Lauren was right!  Smart chick!*


----------



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


You're really stupid not to understand the analogy alluded to in the conversation.  On top of that you deliberately conflate disdain with obsession, an obvious attempt to redefine my opinion of Hunter as a sleazy, detestable pervert.  You also stupidly claim you might have a video of Boebert's fiance exposing himself if Hunter was in a government position. 

Basically, you're playing games here...just as is your habit in most of your posts on this board.  Go play with yourself.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 7, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Okay Ladies, follow this Gal. She tells it like it is...
> 
> *Lauren* Opal *Boebert* (/ ˈ b oʊ b ər t / BOH-bərt; née Roberts, December 15, 1986) is an American politician, businesswoman, and gun-rights activist, serving as the U.S. Representative for Colorado's 3rd congressional district since 2021.. *Boebert* owns Shooters Grill, a restaurant in Rifle, Colorado, where staff members are encouraged to openly carry firearms.​View attachment 509853
> She was a Democrat from 2005 to 2007
> She's been a Republican since 2007​


Not one word in refute of that speech?  NOBODY?


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




Every post you put here is filled with hate and stupidity....


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 7, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Okay Ladies, follow this Gal. She tells it like it is...
> ...




They can't....truth, facts, and reality do not support the gun control extremists....all they have is violence, hate, and emotions for their side of the discussion.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 7, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




His father was the sitting Vice President and now Pretend President.....and he made hundreds of millioin from China and other foriegn countries from that connection....as did "The Big Guy."


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 7, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


So did the Trump kids and? Ivanka scored about a dozen patients from China..Now, throw a bitch-fit over the Trump kids making money when daddy was president and they got to travel the world at taxpayer cost while they made money in foreign countries.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


They never will.....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 7, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



I'm not.

and I feel the same about being a follower of Qanon as you do about being a pedophile.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Not one word in refute of that speech? NOBODY?


It's impossible to refute the truth...and her opinions are spot on.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



The Report stated that there was no Russian collusion and were therefore exonerated. No Prosecution decisions at all in the entire report, just Declination decisions posted.... in section one.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 7, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


I'mma take that as a "yes".


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 7, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Only if you're a moderator.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Where is Gomer when we need him?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> That's a lie.  You haven't read it.



ROFL

Dumb fucking Nazi.


{The Office considered in particular whether contacts between Trump Campaign officials and Russia-linked individuals could trigger liability for the crime of conspiracy-either under statutes that have their own conspiracy language (e.g. , 18 U.S.C. §§ 1349, 195l(a)), or under the general conspiracy statute (18 U.S.C. § 371). The investigation did not establish that the contacts described in Volume I, Section IV, supra, amounted to an agreement to commit any substantive violation of federal criminal law- including foreign-fnfluence and campaign-finance laws, both of which are discussed further below. *The Office therefore did not charge any individual associated with the Trump Campaign* with conspiracy to commit a federal offense arising from Russia contacts, either under a specific statute or under Section 371 's offenses clause. *The Office also did not charge* any campaign official or associate with a conspiracy under Section 371 's defraud clause. That clause criminalizes participating in an agreement to obstruct a lawful function of the U.S. government or its agencies through deceitful or dishonest means. See Dennis v. United States, 384 U.S. 855, 861 (1966); Hammerschmidt v. United States, 265 U.S. 182, 188 (1924); see also United States v. Concord Mgmt. & Consulting LLC, 34 7 F. Supp. 3d 38, 46 (D.D.C.2018). The investigation did not establish any agreement among Campaign officialsor between such officials and Russia-linked individuals-to interfere with or obstruct a lawful function of a government agency during the campaign or transition period. And, as discussed in Volume I, Section V.A, supra, the investigation did not identify evidence that any Campaign official or associate knowingly and intentionally participated in the conspiracy to defraud that the Office charged, namely, the active-measures conspiracy described in Volume I, Section II, supra. *Accordingly, the Office did not charge any Campaign associate or other U.S. person with conspiracy* t}

I have no idea why you get your bowl of rice for trolling this forum - you stupid fucking liar.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 7, 2021)

asaratis said:


> He hates intelligent attractive Conservative women because he's a stupid, ugly, liberal.



Maybe like Tommy, he finds goats more interesting.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 7, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > That's a lie.  You haven't read it.
> ...


There are 200+ pages of Russian contacts, meetings, and cooperation.

Sorry for your luck.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 7, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > He hates intelligent attractive Conservative women because he's a stupid, ugly, liberal.
> ...


I have yet to meet an intelligent conservative,  male or female.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Which means fuck for all, whack job.

*Accordingly, the Office did not charge any Campaign associate or other U.S. person*

You dumb fucking Nazi.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> I have yet to meet an intelligent conservative,  male or female.



I doubt you've ever met an American in real life, Creepy Chang.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> There are 200+ pages of Russian contacts, meetings, and cooperation.


..and ZERO evidence of collusion.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 7, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Two hundred pages.  Dozens of instances of cooperation and coordination with foreign agents.  Damning evidence.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 7, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > I have yet to meet an intelligent conservative,  male or female.
> ...


Tons.  I live right here in the midwest.  Born in Oklahoma, currently residing in Kansas.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...





Crepitus said:


> I have yet to meet an intelligent conservative, male or female.



They don't believe what I do, so they're STUPID!!


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 7, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


No.  They don't have to believe what I believe, they do have to acknowledge reality over fantasy.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 7, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> They don't believe what I do, so they're STUPID!!


Crepitus is absolutely the most stupid poster on this site.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 7, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...





Crepitus said:


> they do have to acknowledge reality over fantasy.



Like you do?


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 7, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 8, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


      

There wasn't a conspiracy about Trump you didn't believe, and promote.

Even AFTER they were disproven.

(so much for you 'acknowledging reality')


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 8, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...





*Accordingly, the Office did not charge any Campaign associate or other U.S. person*

You dumb fucking Nazi.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 8, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Tons.  I live right here in the midwest.  Born in Oklahoma, currently residing in Kansas.



Bullshit. You were born in China and reside in China - a troll for the CCP. Unless an American was in the compound where you and your fellow trolls infest American sites from, you've probably never met an American in real life, Chang.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 8, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> No.  They don't have to believe what I believe, they do have to acknowledge reality over fantasy.



Uh, Creepy Chang? You're still trying to pimp the long debunked Russian Collusion Conspiracy Theory - you can't give up your fantasy.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 8, 2021)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Which ones were disproven?  As far as I know none have been.  You tRumplings have made up a shit load of excuses, but none have been disproven.

Or are you gonna go with one of these:






This isn't "disproving" by the way.  Sane folks call it "denial".


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 8, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Why did you send me a picture of yourself with a unicorn up your ass?  That's just sick, kid.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 8, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Tons.  I live right here in the midwest.  Born in Oklahoma, currently residing in Kansas.
> ...


Ya'know, I've been doing the political forum thing for quite a little while now, and rarely have I encountered someone as relentlessly stupid as you are.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 8, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Xi's gives you a bowl of noodles each day for posting THIS?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 8, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Ya'know, I've been doing the political forum thing for quite a little while now, and rarely have I encountered someone as relentlessly stupid as you are.



Try a mirror, Chang..

Do they have those in your part of China?


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 8, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Have a nice day, dumbass.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 8, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Have a nice day, dumbass.



Did your noodles get withheld because of your abysmally poor showing here?

Bummer, Chang.


----------



## asaratis (Jul 8, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Go back and read all of your own posts.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 8, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Ya'know, I've been doing the political forum thing for quite a little while now, and rarely have I encountered someone as relentlessly stupid as you are.



You know Chang, you creep, if you're not a Chinese Troll (but you are) then you're a fucking traitor and ought to be hoisted 6 inches off the ground by your neck.

You are loyal, I'll give you that - loyal to the CCP.


----------



## Toro (Jul 8, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Okay Ladies, follow this Gal. She tells it like it is...
> 
> *Lauren* Opal *Boebert* (/ ˈ b oʊ b ər t / BOH-bərt; née Roberts, December 15, 1986) is an American politician, businesswoman, and gun-rights activist, serving as the U.S. Representative for Colorado's 3rd congressional district since 2021.. *Boebert* owns Shooters Grill, a restaurant in Rifle, Colorado, where staff members are encouraged to openly carry firearms.​View attachment 509853
> She was a Democrat from 2005 to 2007
> She's been a Republican since 2007​



She's a whackjob nutter loon

IOW she's the perfect modern-day Republican representative


----------



## asaratis (Jul 8, 2021)

Toro said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Okay Ladies, follow this Gal. She tells it like it is...
> ...


...and Joe Biden is the perfect modern day representative of the Democrat Party.

All of you suffer from dementia.  Otherwise that stupid bastard would never have been elected.


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 9, 2021)

Democrats want to take our guns?

as Buddy Holly and John Wayne both said: "That'll be the day!"


----------



## Winco (Jul 9, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Just like The Big Guy and the Fake Doctor Jill are proud of the crack-head, pedophile, criminal Hunter?


BDS is strong with you.

Get a grip dude.


----------



## dudmuck (Jul 13, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Okay Ladies, follow this Gal. She tells it like it is...
> 
> *Lauren* Opal *Boebert* (/ ˈ b oʊ b ər t / BOH-bərt; née Roberts, December 15, 1986) is an American politician, businesswoman, and gun-rights activist, serving as the U.S. Representative for Colorado's 3rd congressional district since 2021.. *Boebert* owns Shooters Grill, a restaurant in Rifle, Colorado, where staff members are encouraged to openly carry firearms.​View attachment 509853
> She was a Democrat from 2005 to 2007
> She's been a Republican since 2007​


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jul 14, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Before they were married, her now-husband was arrested for exposing himself to a minor. She married him anyways.
> ...


You should know that because of the ban on machine guns manufactured after 1986 they are hideously expensive. A fully automatic M-16 will set you back around 20k. Only criminals and rich people can get them.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Jul 23, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Two hundred pages.  Dozens of instances of cooperation and coordination with foreign agents.  Damning evidence.


So when are they making the arrests?


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Jul 23, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Okay Ladies, follow this Gal. She tells it like it is...
> 
> *Lauren* Opal *Boebert* (/ ˈ b oʊ b ər t / BOH-bərt; née Roberts, December 15, 1986) is an American politician, businesswoman, and gun-rights activist, serving as the U.S. Representative for Colorado's 3rd congressional district since 2021.. *Boebert* owns Shooters Grill, a restaurant in Rifle, Colorado, where staff members are encouraged to openly carry firearms.​View attachment 509853
> She was a Democrat from 2005 to 2007
> She's been a Republican since 2007​


Wow , smart and hot . She ain't no democrat thats for sure.


----------



## Crepitus (Jul 23, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> So when are they making the arrests?


You'd have to ask Billy The Bagman.


----------



## justoffal (Nov 9, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> No wonder she carries guns with her. I bet she takes her machine gun to bed with her.


Well her husband has been described as very virile I'm not sure if she would call him a machine gun or not but maybe close enough.


----------



## miketx (Nov 9, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> No wonder she carries guns with her. I bet she takes her machine gun to bed with her.


I really enjoy your deeply idiotic remarks.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 9, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> No wonder she carries guns with her. I bet she takes her machine gun to bed with her.


^^^^
Just another TT zero-content post


----------

